# Where is Biiothanasis?



## Shiva (Aug 5, 2012)

It's been a while since he last posted. Anybody knows why?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 5, 2012)

It's been very slow around here lately. Maybe everyone is on vacation?


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 6, 2012)

I think he's probably just busy with the PhD...


----------



## TyroneGenade (Aug 6, 2012)

Maybe the Greek's just can't afford internet any more?


----------



## Roth (Aug 6, 2012)

TyroneGenade said:


> Maybe the Greek's just can't afford internet any more?



Or maybe he is on vacation at Mykonos ?


----------



## Ruli (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't know if he's on vacation, but he posted on the Greek forum a few days ago.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 9, 2012)

I am in reg. contact with him!!!! He gave me a lot of comfort during the last weeks in april and in mai!!! Thanks Thanasis!!!! He is working hard on his PHD!!!! I hope he will show up soon again!!!! I think there is actually one good reason for this  !!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello all,

Thank you for your concern and interest. I am fine! No vacation this year unfortunatelly!!

Things are very busy in the last 2-3 months, as I have to do samplings for the phd, which are quite exhausting due to this trumendous heat....  Samplings will keep on until October-November this year, so I am really hoping for this period to come to an end...lol... I only see my mails and approx once a week I check the greek forum.

Additionally, I have lost some plants during these months, due to heat again, so I have nothing special to show, not to mention the superbly accumulating posts that need to be read...!!!! (Ok I had a couple of blooms, so I will send pics...)

I am thinking of reducing my orchid collection to specific genera, mainly phals and dendros, perhaps some paphs too, as most others cannot withstand the heat during summer or the cold during winter or what I can provide them anyway  However I will concentrate more on other plant groups, such as succulents  Much much easier to grow than orchids and are very interesting too...hehehe...!

I made some phal purchases lately and there are a couple of gifts on their way to me, so I will post some pics soon 

Take care everyone!!!
Thanasis


----------



## Shiva (Aug 10, 2012)

Great news Thanasis. And good luck with your phd.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks a lot Michel


----------



## nikv (Aug 10, 2012)

Great to see you back! Good luck with your studies!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 10, 2012)

So yer gettin' yer Post hole. Digger. Good fer you! That's what us graduate students used to call it back at the University of Florida. "Hey Bob, so how's the Post hole. Digger. coming along?"

Data collection is one thing, its that darn dissertation that will eat you alive :rollhappy:

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 10, 2012)

Good to see you posting again, Thanasis!


----------



## Justin (Aug 10, 2012)

I used to hear the advice "You're farther along than you probably think" and after looking back i realize it was true. So like Tom said just get the writing done as soon as possible and finish.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2012)

Good luck w/ your PHD!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you all 

And thanks for the advice too


----------

